# Expat writers needed



## Jane R (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi,
We're producing a new guidebook for residents and expats in Kuala Lumpur and surrounding areas, and I'm looking for a team of up to nine freelance writers to work on it.
Requirements:
English speaking (English as first language is preferable, but not essential)
Excellent writing skills and ability to conduct good research
Some writing experience will be an advantage, although not an essential
Free to take on a large freelance project from the end of November to the second week in January.

If you're interested, please get in touch with me by email (jane at explorerpublishing dot com) and I'll send you more info.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Jane! I wish I knew some expats in KL to refer to you.


----------



## Jane R (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Synthia!
Here's hoping I find a couple of good writers to work on this exciting project.
Jane


----------



## aser56tyhj (Nov 4, 2010)

Interesting... did you have any success?


----------



## linga-raju (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi, I have found a good hotel. It is called Colonia Santa Maria, near Baga Beach. I think you were responding to Nirmal about the "room service" and I do not know what he meant by that either. Normally I would use "rrom service" if I am famished at 3:00 AM. Are you in Goa?


----------

